# Eclipse: Auf CTRL-C/CTRL-V im Package Explorer?



## sdfsdf (10. Dez 2011)

Hi,

ich hab ein Eclipse plugin, wo ich gerne im Package Explorere mit CTRL-C dinge kopieren und in meiner View einfügen will.

Der CTRL-C Teil funktioniert ja, da dass vom Package Explorer gemacht wird. Bisher konnte ich aber nicht herausfinden, wie ich auf die Dinge, die vom Package-Explorer mit CTRL-C (irgendwo?) bereitgestellt werden dann wieder zugreifen kann?

Wie komm ich von meinem Plugin an die Ressourcen vom package-Explorere dran?


----------



## sdfsdf (10. Dez 2011)

Ist das so schwierig das es keiner weis oder so einfach, dass keiner darauf antwortet?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Dez 2011)

Das Prinzip funktioniert so:
Copy and paste data with the clipboard : ClipboardSWT JFace EclipseJava
Der konkrete Flavor (Transfer) hängt davon ab was kopiert wird.


----------



## rekfmdyx,.c (11. Dez 2011)

Danke für den Link,

wie komme ich den an das Clipboard vom package explorer heran? Oder gibt es nur ein einziges Eclipseweites clipboard das ein singleton ist?

Ich will ja kein eigenes/neues erstellen, sondern auf das eines anderen Plugins zugreifen, wie mach ich das?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Dez 2011)

Es gibt betriebssystemweit nur ein einziges Clipboard. Das new Clipboard ist nur ein Handle auf *das* Clipboard, es wird also kein neues angelegt.


----------

